# Letro question



## Diesel618 (May 31, 2011)

What's up guys I decided to order some letro to be on the safe side because I have a tad of gyno in my right nip and I want to erradicate it before I venture any further into my AAS voyage. My question is should I just run the letro alone and make sure the gyno is gone before starting my next cycle, or could I get away with starting my cycle with a higher letro dose and switching to the aromasin once the lumps go away?

Any experiences with letro would be greatly appreciated as well. Thanks guys.


----------



## mich29 (May 31, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> What's up guys I decided to order some letro to be on the safe side because I have a tad of gyno in my right nip and I want to erradicate it before I venture any further into my AAS voyage. My question is should I just run the letro alone and make sure the gyno is gone before starting my next cycle, or could I get away with starting my cycle with a higher letro dose and switching to the aromasin once the lumps go away?
> 
> Any experiences with letro would be greatly appreciated as well. Thanks guys.



yes run the letro and get the gyno under control before doing anything else.


----------



## sirmattiep (May 31, 2011)

mich29 said:


> yes run the letro and get the gyno under control before doing anything else.




When you say under control what exactly do you mean? Like almost gone? 10% left or what? Thanks


----------



## mich29 (May 31, 2011)

sirmattiep said:


> When you say under control what exactly do you mean? Like almost gone? 10% left or what? Thanks



to the point where its gone or very close to it.you don't want it to flare up where on cycle if possible.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks mich will do


----------



## Grozny (Jun 1, 2011)

Letrozole is more effective than some pods like Arimidex in it's ability to pass thru the cell membrane of lipid (fat) cells and inhibit the activity of aromatase -- *Arimidex is just over 80% effective at inhibiting aromatase, Femara is around 95-97%*

On the other side Letrozole is quite strong from my personal experience u feel extremely tired throughout the whole day + massive strength loss and this is why I mostly don't like Letrozole

I think Arimidex could be enough for some people.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 1, 2011)

My experience with Letro is you only need to run it 2 or 3 days then the gyno disappears like magic.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 1, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> My experience with Letro is you only need to run it 2 or 3 days then the gyno disappears like magic.


 
I certainly hope so


----------



## sirmattiep (Jun 1, 2011)

mich29 said:


> to the point where its gone or very close to it.you don't want it to flare up where on cycle if possible.



Thanks mich for being very helpful. One more question.



Grozny said:


> Letrozole is more effective than some pods like  Arimidex in it's ability to pass thru the cell membrane of lipid (fat)  cells and inhibit the activity of aromatase -- *Arimidex is just over 80% effective at inhibiting aromatase, Femara is around 95-97%*
> 
> On the other side Letrozole is quite strong from my personal experience u  feel extremely tired throughout the whole day + massive strength loss  and this is why I mostly don't like Letrozole
> 
> I think Arimidex could be enough for some people.




Yeah I definitely experience the whole tired, lazy, also mood swings  like depression and anger. But my gyno feels as though its completely  gone. Bumps under nips maybe like a bb size from what it used to be like a damng Grape and pain has sufficed considerably. I have Arimidex, Clomid, and Nolva arriving very shortly. My gyno  feels as though its completely gone, but as soon as I get the Arimidex  should I start taking some in order to prevent an estrogen rebound? Pre my next cycle?

I'm  looking to start my 10wk Cycle of Test E with Test Prop boost for 2  weeks, and hcg towards the end with Arimidex taking daily, with the Nolva and Clomid as PCT. Should I be  safe or what are your OPs? Many Thanks!


----------



## mich29 (Jun 1, 2011)

I would run the arimidex low dosed during the entire cycle since you know you are prone to gyno.be sure to taper during pct as well




sirmattiep said:


> Thanks mich for being very helpful. One more question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grozny (Jun 2, 2011)

sirmattiep said:


> Thanks mich for being very helpful. One more question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As i know Arimidex is often used on-cycle at such a dose to reduce estrogen. It will not completely eliminate it, but generally does do a good job at reducing levels and related side effects (usually better than tamoxifen). 

Otherwise Arimidex has an exceptionally strong bindings affinity, therefore you need only an extreme small amount, even 1 mg is for 1 gramme testosteron largely sufficient.


----------



## Grozny (Jun 2, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> I certainly hope so



Remember too, latrezole is likely to mess with your lipids. Men need estrogen for cholesterol management


----------



## sirmattiep (Jun 2, 2011)

Grozny said:


> As i know Arimidex is often used on-cycle at such a dose to reduce estrogen. It will not completely eliminate it, but generally does do a good job at reducing levels and related side effects (usually better than tamoxifen).
> 
> Otherwise Arimidex has an exceptionally strong bindings affinity, therefore you need only an extreme small amount, even 1 mg is for 1 gramme testosteron largely sufficient.



Kk thanks. But I really messed up my dosages of my letro... I started taking 2.5mg the first day and by mistake daily increased my dose .5 each day and ran it for about 2 weeks till the bottle was finished. I wondered why I had lethargy and pretty intense depression but that only last about the first few days and I feel it has pretty much reversed my gyno, because what seemed grape size and intense pain its now prolly smaller than a bb with very minimal pain if pushed hard. But I ordered another bottle of Letro. How should I dosage it? Like start at 1.0mg and taper up to 2.5 then back down?  or should I start taking the Arimidex when it arrives. Should I wait off on my next cycle to all signs are completely gone are you think it should be safe to start but continue taking letro and arimidex. Thanks a lot


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 2, 2011)

you jacked my thread. I'm so pissed.


----------



## sirmattiep (Jun 2, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> you jacked my thread. I'm so pissed.



Haha my bad bro!!! Its all valuable information ya know I got that gyno junk too and its whack. I just ordered some more letro so I can eradicate this gyno before starting my next cycle. I was just tripping seeing if I could start a cycle with small traces of it left but not sure.  No one has answered my question lol  but ask questions and bump it if you feel your question hasn't been answered you know. Cause we all have working out in common and should all be there for each other.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 3, 2011)

ha yeah I was just messin with ya bro. I was tryin to start my cycle and go at this gyno simultaneously but I think that's playin with fire. If your gyno is under control and not noticeable I would say go ahead with your cycle but keep a close eye on E levels. It may continue to shrink as the T/E balance shifts with your cycle.


----------



## sirmattiep (Jun 3, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> It may continue to shrink as the T/E balance shifts with your cycle.



Yeah my buddy was saying the same kinda stuff, which def makes sense but like you said I don't wanna be playing with fire ya know. Rather safe than sorry.


----------



## Jason Hallbeck (Jun 16, 2011)

DIESEL618 Hey man I was reading your message board post about GYNO did you have it? and if so what did you use to get rid of it and did it work.  I appreciate you responding thanks man.


----------



## romemachine250 (Jun 20, 2011)

whose a good reputable company with letrozole?


----------



## redkingrory (Jun 23, 2011)

^^^ good question. I have a cycle waiting for me. But from the research i've been doing it's not smart to try and cure your gyno while trying to cycle. I have my cycle waiting for me. But I'm obviously going to try and reduce my gyno before doing so. I don't want to wait weeks for Naps's Letro to come in. Would anybody recc ar-r liquid letro?


----------



## romemachine250 (Jun 23, 2011)

ya ive had some gyno issues since i took ph's a few years ago. just trying to get rid of it before i start my next cycle as well. i was kinda hoping geneza would have a line of letro but i dont see any... has anyone tried the _iran hormones_ version?


----------



## redkingrory (Jun 26, 2011)

^^^^ they have a line of letro. It's Green.

http://www.napsgear.net/gp-letrozole-femara-p103


----------

